# New ********** wax?



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was browsing yesterday looking for another wax to add to my ever growing collection when I stumbled across this http://definitivewax.com/acatalog/**********-Waxes.html

On first glance these new waxes look rather impressive and well presented.

Has anyone had the opportunity to test these waxes prior to their release? If so how do they compare to other waxes in that price range such as Zymol and swissvax?

I have emailed them to request a sample of durus glaze which appears to be their high durability wax.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

their applicator look very nice.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282536


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Looks like it takes more than a silky bag to increase the price of a wax


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just had email confirmation to say my pot of Durus is on its way, looking forward to giving this a try.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

How much was the sample may I ask? 

Look very well presented for a wax


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ginge7289 said:


> Just had email confirmation to say my pot of Durus is on its way, looking forward to giving this a try.


Me too. Can not wait. Few other bits also. Their range looks to be incredibly impressive

Matt


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

dave-g said:


> How much was the sample may I ask?
> 
> Look very well presented for a wax


I didn't get a sample I paid £125 for a pot.

http://definitivewax.com/acatalog/Product7.html


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

As you know ive been using Oestendo and am very impressed with it. I appreciate nice waxes and really like this wax. I personally think its better than Z Destiny so that says alot. Its also so alike Zymol in every way its uncanny but seemingly at an early stage one step better. Ive yet to see water behaviour or durability.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Their range looks nice, good to see more quality (hopefully) waxes on the market.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

My Parcel arrived today with some goodies in it. It is clear a great deal of thought has gone into the packaging and visual appearance of these products. Now I can't wait for the weekend to give these a go.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I really didn't need to see that link :lol: 

Packaging looks smart and exclusive, let us know what you think.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

hmmm do i finish off colecting the AF wax range or buy a tub of this??


----------



## mx_n (Jan 25, 2012)

What's the smell of Durus wax ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> I really didn't need to see that link :lol:
> 
> Packaging looks smart and exclusive, let us know what you think.


How long do you think you'll manage before you cave in and buy some? :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mx_n said:


> What's the smell of Durus wax ?


Difficult to say. Quite sweet, but not fruity. Sat here smelling it but cant define it


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

ginge7289 said:


> My Parcel arrived today with some goodies in it. It is clear a great deal of thought has gone into the packaging and visual appearance of these products. Now I can't wait for the weekend to give these a go.


Hi Wayne, thanks for your order! Dont forget to let us all know what you think.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning ********** wax can i ask, your website was called broughandhowarth.com before changing to ********** wax, what happened to broughandwarth if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

sedetailing said:


> Morning ********** wax can i ask, your website was called broughandhowarth.com before changing to ********** wax, what happened to broughandwarth if you dont mind me asking


Hi there, yes that is correct. We just decided to rebrand to more of a wax manufacture due the amount a waxes we ended up developing. Plus even we admit, saying to someone at a car show your car is wearing "Brough and Howarth" would of been a bit of a mouth full! So Brough & Howarth is now ********** Wax. ********** Wax has been on the cards since late 2008 and we`ve just been waiting for things to be sorted with the waxes etc prior to the rebrand.

I hope this answers your question. :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice guys, looks like a very well presented and good qaulity product. Would like to try some myself one day. Good luck and all the best with this


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Very nice guys, looks like a very well presented and good qaulity product. Would like to try some myself one day. Good luck and all the best with this


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the box, looks nice.. not big on the tin but it's just clay lol.. not important.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ahhhhh b0ll0x... I really hate this site sometimes.... :wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

********** Wax said:


> saying to someone at a car show your car is wearing "Brough and Howarth" would of been a bit of a mouth full


Makes it sound like a Gentlemans grooming product.:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I like the box, looks nice.. not big on the tin but it's just clay lol.. not important.


I personally love the tin, I think it looks very professional plus I have cracked and broke so many of those weak little plastic boxes, not a chance of it happening with this one.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

********** Wax said:


> Hi there, yes that is correct. We just decided to rebrand to more of a wax manufacture due the amount a waxes we ended up developing. Plus even we admit, saying to someone at a car show your car is wearing "Brough and Howarth" would of been a bit of a mouth full! So Brough & Howarth is now ********** Wax. ********** Wax has been on the cards since late 2008 and we`ve just been waiting for things to be sorted with the waxes etc prior to the rebrand.
> 
> I hope this answers your question. :thumb:


funnily enough I didn't want to say about Brough and Howarth incase it wasn't the same brand and it would be awkward lol..

I only recognised the name as I remembered reading about the fancy marble edition a long time ago


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be cool if you guys did 2oz wax sets to try!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> ahhhhh b0ll0x... I really hate this site sometimes.... :wall::wall:
> 
> :lol:


Go on Cuey, you know you want some:thumb:

Kev


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

arriving tomorrow mate! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> arriving tomorrow mate! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


What did you go for in the end Cueball?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

number one, the cleaner, and some application pads...

arrived today, the box is a work of art never mind the wax! :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks very nice, is this the only pic you have?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yes... just grabbed a quick one before sticking it out of the way! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cuey you just bought my dream product mate. I NEED this in my life :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yes... just grabbed a quick one before sticking it out of the way! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Your teasing us now Cueball lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Cuey you just bought my dream product mate. I NEED this in my life :thumb:





ginge7289 said:


> Your teasing us now Cueball lol


:lol:

I couldn't even bring myself to crack the wax open yet! :wall:

it's going on the S4, hopefully at the weekend... more pics then!



:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Only the best from our Mr Cuey


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice! Reminds me of a high end watch box which is why ive just had to empty my account also order something special with a fancy boxy thingy for my ever growing collection.  
Serious rivals to swissvax and zymol at this rate.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of a high end watch box .


Did someone say fancy watch box, now you is talking my language.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr Cuey - please flip the lid and tell us what it smells of. :argie:

Thank you please. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> Mr Cuey - please flip the lid and tell us what it smells of. :argie:
> 
> Thank you please. :thumb:


nope, nope, nope... the actual wax pot has a tamper sticker on it...

I can't break it yet! :lol: :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Are they glass jars? Just wondering, going by their presentation


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> nope, nope, nope... the actual wax pot has a tamper sticker on it...


It has a tamper sticker on it. :doublesho

You had me at the word 'sticker'


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tips said:


> It has a tamper sticker on it. :doublesho
> 
> You had me at the word 'sticker'


Check out the first pic on the 2nd page in this post and the first in my beading thread tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh wow that is class, I'm easily pleased.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Are they glass jars? Just wondering, going by their presentation


Yes. Black glass, beautiful presentation. Speaking to Jason, even the packaging for sending is required to be done a certain way, he REALLY wants perfection or his products. And I like that


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> It has a tamper sticker on it. :doublesho
> 
> You had me at the word 'sticker'


just for you Sir...










:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Yes. Black glass, beautiful presentation. Speaking to Jason, even the packaging for sending is required to be done a certain way, he REALLY wants perfection or his products. And I like that


I like that too. Ok so they're relativley new on the market, really, but anybody who puts that much care and effort into the presentation of their product really must have put some love into the product itself.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rtjc said:


> I like that too. Ok so they're relativley new on the market, really, but anybody who puts that much care and effort into the presentation of their product really must have put some love into the product itself.


Yes to the second bit. But they aren't new to the Market, anything but, just new to dw. The company has also been through a name change, and were making high end waxes even before that.

It is refreshing to speak to someone like Jason, his knowledge and passion are something else, and yes the packaging is another level. Did I mention I hate cueball :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:doublesho

:lol:



Jason seems like a good guy, I've spoke to him about the order, the application, and he followed up to ensure I received the order today as well...

:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The ****** wax I received today smells of bake well tart


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

heavyd said:


> The ****** wax I received today smells of cherry and almonds!


Bakewell tarts - a great combo :argie:

You won't get that smell with a nanotech monkey sealant folks :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I gave the missus clio a quick coat of the ****** today.
Nice and easy to apply/remove, leaves a really nice finish aswell


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Do all ****** pots come with the wooden case pal or was that just from the giveaway?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Do all ****** pots come with the wooden case pal or was that just from the giveaway?


Hi,

Durus, ********, *******, ******, ******** and Synthetic all come with the that wooden box complete with red suede lining. We will be updating images shortly on the website.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

first coat is sitting on the S4... second coat tomorrow... 

very easy to use, looks great.... smells even better.... taste is so so though.... 

:thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn’t buy something that came packed in a fancy wooden box like this. I feel you may as well slap a big sticker on the front saying - "product didn’t stand up on its own merits so we put lipstick on it”.

Having said that, and realising I sound like an old grouch - I would buy it for someone as a present.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there any benefit in waxing the presentation wooden box.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

shinyporsche said:


> I wouldn't buy something that came packed in a fancy wooden box like this. I feel you may as well slap a big sticker on the front saying - "product didn't stand up on its own merits so we put lipstick on it".


Hi there I appreciate your comment,

********** Wax was born out of my will to provide a complete sense of occasion from the purchase all the way through to total ease of use. So this had to include unrivalled packaging and presentation. A pot of ********** Wax could last upto 5 years if applied 4 times a year on an average size car. So the packaging also had to stand the test of time also.

I hope this explains why we put so much effort and time into this stage of the development of our brand.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

shinyporsche said:


> I wouldn't buy something that came packed in a fancy wooden box like this. I feel you may as well slap a big sticker on the front saying - "product didn't stand up on its own merits so we put lipstick on it".
> 
> Having said that, and realising I sound like an old grouch - I would buy it for someone as a present.


I agree with you totally.
my Brietling i save for a couple of years for came in a nice carrier bag wrapped in bubble wrap, they also didnt agree along with Rolex of packing the product inline with quality of its contents.
Saying that my ex partners engagament ring also came in a bin liner.

See look their awful bags...

http://www.qualitytyme.net/images/watches_for_sale/rolex_box_set.jpg

http://thewatchdealer.co.uk/images/BLG2007BakeliteBox.jpg

The first rule of marketing and sales is to ensure whats inside is presented on the outside and whats inside i can assure you is over and above the outside.
Think your gonna hate my photos going up shortly, you may wish to unsubscribe.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> Is there any benefit in waxing the presentation wooden box.


I hope so 

:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I hope so
> 
> :lol:


You haven't, have you Cuey? 

I'm tempted to do it as well.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Oooft what a tease


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

********** Wax said:


> I hope this explains why we put so much effort and time into this stage of the development of our brand.


It does, and does look very impressive. Personally I'd offer the box as an option separately and pimp it up to full mahogany.

That way, purchasers could spend £125 or whatever it is on the functional pot of wax and feel they are getting all the extra branded goodness of a product that people pay £350 for in a bejewelled hardwood surround.

Again, just my personal viewpoint.


----------

